# Accucraft code 250



## steamdriven (Dec 4, 2019)

How is this track comparable to subset valley etc. I have a devil of a time trying to find the length of the #6 switches. They look longer than sunset valley.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

steamdriven said:


> How is this track comparable to subset valley etc. I have a devil of a time trying to find the length of the #6 switches. They look longer than sunset valley.


Well, a #6 is a standard size - 1:6 ratio on the frog angle - so they should be the same. 
However, many manufacturers put different lengths of rail in the approaches. You can always cut them down.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Rail foot is the same. You can use the same ties, Llages creek has a different foot. The Accucraft #6 is around 30 in compared to 24 inches for Sunset Valley, Llages creek is about the same as SV.
As far a brass Accucraft is a bit harder or seems like so may have more zinc to copper than SV not sure about Llages creek. For live steam or battery no big deal. SV has stainless steel which might be better for outdoor electrified track use. Llages creek has more variety of switches, more curved even list double slip. SV has only one curved listed as a #4/#6. On their site they list it as 40/90".
40" is way too tight but for short wheelbase locomotives. Llages creek has 6/8, 8/10, 10/12 ft curved much better. No experience at all with Switchcrafters.
Llages and looking at Switchcrafters aluminum, brass and NiAg track code 250 and 215.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Bryan14 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here at Llagas Creek we use 360 Brass rail to make our brass rail. It is much darker and more conductive than most other brass rail. Our code 250 rail is the same height as Accucraft and Sunset Valley’s but the rail foot is 5.0mm vs 6.0mm. It’s not a big problem to join the different rails.


----------

